# Combining two types of wood to smoke Boston Butt



## hawksberry (May 14, 2016)

I want combine 70% hickory and 30% apple wood pellets  to smoke my boston butt.  I am a newbie so I am not sure if I should mix up the pellets or add them in layers?  Any help would be appreciated.

P.S. Are hickory and apple my best choice?

Thanks.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 14, 2016)

I like about a 65% apple/35% hickory blend.  The reason for this is the hickory smoke, in my humble opinion, is much "stronger" than the apple and can overpower it...but hickory is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  So if you are going for a milder blend, I would suggest a bit heavy on the apple.  I don't think you can go wrong with any variation hickory/apple blend though.

I tried pellets and don't care for them as much as chips or chunks.  But pellets are amazingly convenient and do wonders getting a pile of charcoal going.


----------



## rsnovi (May 14, 2016)

I often do 70% hickory and 30% apple.  I like it with pork


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2016)

Sounds like a great combo.

Mix them together & let the smoke fly.

Al


----------



## jasper7 (May 14, 2016)

70/30 sounds good to me


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2016)

Yep, as said, just mix the pellets up.  70/30 should be a nice blend.  I tend to just use hickory or pecan when I smoke a butt.  I like lots of smoke flavor, so I love the hickory.  Miss Linda prefers less smoke so she like pecan as its milder.

Gary


----------



## hawksberry (May 15, 2016)

Decided to go with pecan and apple.  We shall see.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (May 15, 2016)

When I mix wood, one of them is always hickory.  I usually do a mix of 30% hickory and 70% other.  I feel as if you use more hickory than the other wood, it would overpower it too much and may not notice a difference, well at least with my experience.


----------



## paul6 (May 15, 2016)

I smoked a Butt today , now the main wood was Apple Logs but when getting toward the end of the smoke I did not want to use another log so finished off with Chunks in this order Cherry , Maple and Orange . Should be a fruity Butt.....


----------

